# anyone know?



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

I am just wondering if you can fish crappie in Minnesota this time of year?.. I can't find it on the internet so any help would be good, thanks!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

panfish are open year round in minnesota.


----------



## surperdood (Mar 24, 2005)

thanks a lot! but is a crappie a pan fish. I have only fished them once. so I don' t know? thanks Ben


----------

